# Inbred Bush Freak



## poison (May 12, 2008)

Here is a NEW PROP.

TURN UP THE SOUND!


----------



## malibooman (Aug 18, 2006)

I like it.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Hahaha! I like it!!!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Another super scary prop, and icky as well!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

cool. The woman in the video looks like a prop as well. Very animated. LOL I love the way the bushes part and he jumps forward. Great job.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

This is creepy; I love it!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Fantastic!!!!
that will scare the crap outta somebody.Will you send me one please....please.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Not bad, although for all the flailing and screaming the prop is doing, the woman isn't reacting like I thought she would. (unless she's a prop too.)


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

That's awesome and I'd have the perfect spot for it too. To bad I cant afford right now.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

OMG OMG I WANT IT!!!! Hey wait that looks like my neighbor!!!! lmfaooooooo


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

hahahaha! that is awesome! love it!


----------

